# Im looking for a new hand gun



## USMC6173 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am looking for a new side arm for both bounty hunting and as personal protection...... I am thinking of going with a Springfield XD .45 Cal. Does anybody suggest anything different or have a Springfield XD and can tell me some of the pros and cons that you have experianced.... thank you


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

From my experience, if your going to be open carrying get the XD .45 5" barrel and a good light/laser for it. Or a glock.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

USMC6173 said:


> .... I am thinking of going with a Springfield XD .45 Cal. Does anybody suggest anything different or have a Springfield XD and can tell me some of the pros and cons that you have experianced.... thank you


An XD will serve you well. As will a Glock. Or a Sig. Or a Walther, or an FN, or a Ruger, a S&W, a Beretta, a CZ, a Kimber, a Colt, or an H&K. All these companies make good sidearms too.

XD pros: reliable, reasonably accurate.
XD cons: none, as long as you like the ergonomics and the "features" it has.

My XD isn't my favorite sidearm-sized pistol by far and would be the first to go if I had to get rid of something, but it does work just fine.


----------



## USMC6173 (Jul 22, 2009)

thank you both very much...... you have been a big help to me...


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I have an XD45C that is my every day carry during winter months. Excellent handgun, accurate right out of the box, great customer service, and will eat anything you feed it.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Springfield.... lifetime warranty. transferrable between owners.

I have an XD in .40, and its a great all around gun, and like PhilR said, if its features excite you, you can't go wrong!


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I own a XD 45 tactical (5 in barrel). Shoots great right out of the box, goes bang EVERY time I pull the trigger, and is accurate. Can't go wrong with the XD for what you're looking to use it for.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I like my Sig P250. I bought it as a .45 compact with a medium frame. You can change caliber from 9mm, 357 sig, .40 and .45, you can change frame size(thickness/width) small, medium and large, and you can go full size, compact or sub compact for the slide. All of this with the same FCU that has the serial number on it. All of the brands mentioned are great, go with what fits your hand and has the features you want.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm sure you've probably taken a look at this already, but I thought I'd throw it out there just in case.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20764


----------

